# Betta Yawning and something else wierd



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

My new male CT, Deimos, seems to be yawning. Every so often he'll open his mouth really wide, like he's yawning, then close it. In fact, it's catching like a real yawn lol. It really looks like yawning...is it possible?

And on top of this, my other male CT, Titan, seems to have developed an opivisitor (sp). I have heard of young males having a 'fake' one to fool older males, but this is new and he is not that young (at least 1 1/2 years). Is this a disease that I haven't heard about? Or something else?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My HMPK used to "yawn" when I first got them. I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Its possible that they're having trouble swallowing something but I couldn't be sure.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

One of my bettas "yawns" all the time. Doesn't seem to bother him, and makes for some delightful photos xD And I wouldn't worry about the eggspot on the male. Some males just have them, and others don't. If he starts acting weird, then maybe look up on it, but until then I'd say just leave it be


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The occasional yawn is normal, but if they yawn a lot something could be bothering them like something stuck in their gills...either food, gravel or parasites like gill flukes, ick, sometimes it can be water quality issues and burning from ammonia or scar tissue forming.
If the yawning continues-make water changes to start and look for other symptoms
But if it just ever-once-in-awhile...(like we all do) and no other symptom...no worries.......could be just clearing his gills.....normal.....


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, he hasn't been yawning anymore.


----------

